

UN climate panel calls for urgent action as risks increase - ryutin
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/un-climate-panel-governments-businesses-need-to-take-action-now-against-growing-risks/2014/03/30/0feb5cba-b788-11e3-b84e-897d3d12b816_story.html

======
duncan_bayne
Could someone please explain to me how the IPCC can be calling for urgent
action when their models are looking increasingly busted?

[http://judithcurry.com/2014/03/04/causes-and-implications-
of...](http://judithcurry.com/2014/03/04/causes-and-implications-of-the-
pause/)

I can see three main possibilities:

\- their models aren't busted (Judith Curry is wrong, as are those whom she
cites)

\- their models are busted, and that _increases_ the risk (i.e. risk increases
as a result of forecasting being essentially impossible)

\- their models are busted, and they're doubling down on a bad bet for
political reasons

------
greenyoda
This story is being discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7499072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7499072)
(22 points, 28 comments)

